
The Most Overused Negotiating Tactic Is Threatening to Walk Away (2017) - Tomte
https://hbr.org/2017/09/the-most-overused-negotiating-tactic-is-threatening-to-walk-away
======
bcaulfield
well, i think i need to do it anyway.

